# Chaos cultist champion?



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone I was wondering if anyone has a chaos cultist champion kicking about that they would be willing to trade?.
ive got a lot of blood angel bitz lying around and I am willing to trade a model.

if anyone is willing to trade you have made my day.

thanks


----------

